# Need to buy some metal



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Have a project I'm working on.....long story.
Looking for a 10-11' piece of 3" X 3" square, around 1/4" wall thickness.
Also need a 12" X 24" 1/4" thick plate.
Do not want some rusty crap as I need to get this galvanized when I get done doing my welds.

Any ideas that won't break the bank?

Tim


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A lot of welding and fabricating shops carry extra metal and usually sell at a decent price. Other than that find a steel supplier in your area.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a steel supply down on 33rd south in SLC.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Your locale says Washington Terrace, I'm in Ogden, and this is one of the things I miss about Cache valley and SLC, the supply of raw materials. 

Your best bet locally is going to be Bowman Kemp out on 1900, just across the street, barely outside of the incorporated bounds of Ogden City. 

Or, call the metal shop at Bonneville High School, if they don't have it, they can bring it in for you with one of their orders. They run a business out of the school metal shop called Bonneville precision. The shop teacher is Mont Forsyth here is the number: 8014524050 

Or, Deadeye welding in (Marriot-Slaterville)Ogden, John Schwinn 8016981331.


----------

